# Ariat vs. Mountain Horse Ice winter paddock boots



## horselessmom (Apr 20, 2012)

Are Mountain Horse significantly warmer than Ariats?

I'm comparing those two:

Mountain Horse Ice Winter Paddock Boots | DRB0671 | Greenhawk

Ariat Bancroft Zip Winter Paddock Boots | DRB0772 | Greenhawk

Thank you for any tips. Right now my daughter is wearing the Ariats (outgrowing them). Her feet freeze! Our temperatures go as low as -15C, and it is about -8 on average during winters. Her trainer said that she finds the Mount Horse Ice really toasty, but she never compared them to the Ariats.

I'm thinking to get her a pair for the next year while they are on sale, maybe 2 sizes too big, and they should fit her next year. 

She did try on Mountain Horse in the store 2 years ago, but found them very uncomfortable. On the other hand, now as she's experienced true freezing temperatures and she's at the barn more, she might agree to some discomfort. But then I need to drive her to the store to try them on. 

But the Ariats I can just buy online. But if the Mountain horse ones are significantly warmer, I'd like to check them out. 

Thanks!


----------



## Bagheera (Apr 23, 2013)

I have the Ariat Brossard winter boots and love them.


----------



## horselessmom (Apr 20, 2012)

Bagheera said:


> I have the Ariat Brossard winter boots and love them.


Brossard
Bancroft 


I'm trying to compare Ariat Brossard and Ariat Bancroft, and I can't figure out what's the difference. The descriptions seems to be almost the same. 

Bancroft is normally $40 more, but it is on sale now, and thus cheaper than Brossard. 

Bancroft is insulated with Primaloft, and Brossard with Thinsulate. 

I'm not sure which ones she has now, but I think they are Brossards. Anyone knows if Brossards fit the same as Bancrofts? Gee, I wish their names weren't so different--I keep forgetting which one is which! :lol: They also look the same to me.


----------



## Bagheera (Apr 23, 2013)

I'm not sure. I've never had boots with Primaloft lining, only thinsulate or faux fur. I'm sure you could google the two materials and find out more about them.


----------



## horselessmom (Apr 20, 2012)

Bagheera said:


> I'm not sure. I've never had boots with Primaloft lining, only thinsulate or faux fur. I'm sure you could google the two materials and find out more about them.


I read some comparison charts last night, and it seems that for our purposes Primaloft and Thinsulate are practically the same.


----------



## Bagheera (Apr 23, 2013)

I'd just take her to a tack store and have her try them both on. That way you can see which she likes better and the size she needs. Then I'd shop around online for the best deal.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I think I have the Brossard. they are not especially warm for real cold riding. Mountain horse will be warmer, I think, but as for comfort, my brossards are super comfy! I wear wool/possum fur socks inside. you can get them online. the possum fur adds amazing warmth.


----------



## horselessmom (Apr 20, 2012)

tinyliny said:


> I think I have the Brossard. they are not especially warm for real cold riding. Mountain horse will be warmer, I think, but as for comfort, my brossards are super comfy! I wear wool/possum fur socks inside. you can get them online. the possum fur adds amazing warmth.


Thanks for the rec re possum socks! She wears SmartWool, which is supposedly very warm, but her feet get numb with cold anyway. 

Where do you get your possum socks? I checked thepossumstore.com and shipping is $37, which is $10 more than the socks I would be choosing. So the socks would cost me, including customs / duty, about $100. :shock: I mean, they are really nice socks, they are. :lol:

ETA: Found them on ebay, with free shipping. Now we are talking.


----------



## hemms (Apr 18, 2012)

Feet still growing... I vote Sorels, honestly, or a cheaper knock-off with reflective insoles. Wool socks over nylon socks, lots of toe wiggle room. Added benefit of versatility beyond riding. Ime, more $$ rarely means warmer, in the horse world.

My toes have always been TOASTY with this system, riding in -25C before the windchill.

I still ride like this in the winter, though -15C is a balmy, ideal riding day, here. No 'riding' boot is warm enough for us, in Manitoba.

ETA
Larger stirrups might be necessary, but the $30 is worth it, imo!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## horselessmom (Apr 20, 2012)

hemms said:


> Feet still growing... I vote Sorels, honestly, or a cheaper knock-off with reflective insoles. Wool socks over nylon socks, lots of toe wiggle room. Added benefit of versatility beyond riding. Ime, more $$ rarely means warmer, in the horse world.
> 
> My toes have always been TOASTY with this system, riding in -25C before the windchill.
> 
> ...


Thanks! That's a good point. Are the heels good enough in them? Though mind you, Sorrels are expensive as well. But probably much warmer, you're right. 

Do you find your feet overheat in Sorrels if the weather is milder? This winter has been colder than usual all over Canada, it seems. Brrrrrrr...Manitoba 

I always thought that nylon was "bad". Are you saying that it actually helps to have nylon socks and then wool over them? 

She rides Western, lesson horses. Would the stirrup issue still apply?


----------



## hemms (Apr 18, 2012)

The only way to know if the stirrup fits is to try. Good news is western is much easier to swap out. 

Cotton is bad, as it holds moisture. The nylon wicks sweat out to the wool, which dries faster. Boys in construction taught me 'The Sock System'. The military uses it, too.

I bought a knock-off boot with a -40C rating and put a thermal insole in it, reflective side down. Works like a charm.

As far as heels go, it's not perfect, but there's still something there. 

On warmer days, I skip the nylon sock or just use cotton.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## horselessmom (Apr 20, 2012)

hemms said:


> The only way to know if the stirrup fits is to try. Good news is western is much easier to swap out.
> 
> Cotton is bad, as it holds moisture. The nylon wicks sweat out to the wool, which dries faster. Boys in construction taught me 'The Sock System'. The military uses it, too.
> 
> ...


Perfect! Thanks so much! And I've been avoiding nylon like plague! :lol:

If I can dig myself out tomorrow, I'll check some stores. 

The problem with knock-offs and cheaper boots in general is that they tend to be rougher on the inside (bigger seems and such) and this kid has some sensory issues so she can't wear what most people find comfortable. Plus wide feet. But it is worth trying. If I can find a cheap(er) option for her, I'd get her something for this winter, as her current Ariats are getting tighter, she said. That probably contributed to colder feet as well. 

Another problem they are already phasing out winter boots! :shock:


----------



## hemms (Apr 18, 2012)

If the big winter boot search fails, I would suggest Mark's Work Wearhouse, if you have one... A little more $ than the knock-offs but still much less than actual riding boots. Their house brand, Wind River, is great quality. They have smaller, lace-up winter boots that still offer great warmth.

They also have all the socks needed for 'The Sock System'.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Strawberry4Me (Sep 13, 2012)

I have Mountain Horse winters and they are super warm! Too warm for training hard inside! I have to use my regular riding boots because the winter ones are too hot. I will use them when I am outside or trail riding.


----------



## horselessmom (Apr 20, 2012)

hemms said:


> If the big winter boot search fails, I would suggest Mark's Work Wearhouse, if you have one... A little more $ than the knock-offs but still much less than actual riding boots. Their house brand, Wind River, is great quality. They have smaller, lace-up winter boots that still offer great warmth.
> 
> They also have all the socks needed for 'The Sock System'.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


We have it nearby, thanks! We are actually ready to go now and do some shopping. Hopefully on a budget. :lol:


----------



## horselessmom (Apr 20, 2012)

Strawberry4Me said:


> I have Mountain Horse winters and they are super warm! Too warm for training hard inside! I have to use my regular riding boots because the winter ones are too hot. I will use them when I am outside or trail riding.


Thanks! What temperatures?


----------



## Strawberry4Me (Sep 13, 2012)

horselessmom said:


> Thanks! What temperatures?


 winters here range from 40 degrees to -20 degrees. Even in the negatives, the winter Mountain Horse boots a very warm!


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

My hubby used to work the high steel in very cold temperatures. His trick for keeping his feet warm was to allow his boots to freeze and he made sure his feet were bone dry as he put on his socks and boots. Moisture inside the boot contributes to cold feet. I have walked outside in -25* wearing thin suede moccasins and as long as my feet were moving they were toasty warm. Moisture from my feet escaped thro the leather.


----------



## horselessmom (Apr 20, 2012)

I got her a pair of Mountain Horse, a size too big, so that they will last until next winter, I hope. With the sale on, it seemed like a good deal. Thank you for all the feedback and advice! Got her a pair of nylon socks and her possum socks are on the way as well. With my luck, we are going to have an early spring, and I'll be spending another $100 on her "summer" boots in March. :twisted: But then the entire Canada will be thanking me for making sure spring was on schedule, so I don't mind. :lol:


----------



## hemms (Apr 18, 2012)

Strawberry4Me said:


> winters here range from 40 degrees to -20 degrees. Even in the negatives, the winter Mountain Horse boots a very warm!


Forgive me, but is this Celcius or Fahrenheit? Very different meanings.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Strawberry4Me (Sep 13, 2012)

Fahrenheit. Sorry about that!!


----------

